# Eating Poorly Increases Risk of Depression



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eating Poorly Increases Risk of Depression A new study has found that the ingestion of trans-fats and saturated fats increase the risk of suffering depression while olive oil protects against this mental illness. Scientists from the universities of Navarra and Las Palmas de Gran Canaria confirmed this after studying 12,059 SUN Project volunteers over the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

